# The Doors of Moria



## Gandalf White (Oct 13, 2002)

Just a quick question. Why did the doors of Moria have an Elvish password. 

(In other words, I'm too lazy to look it up myself)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 13, 2002)

I guess you're asking why the "password" isn't in dwarvish? Well because Celebrimbor (an elf) drew the signs and Narvi (a dwarf) made the door. So the language on the door is elvish,hence the pass is elvish IMO


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 13, 2002)

Also, for another reason. The door was not made only for dwarves, but for elves as well. At that time, there was traffic between Eregion and Khazad-dum and the two races were friendlier. The dwarvish language is well known that was kept almost secret and was not taught to any other race. Thus, an elvish word had to be used, so that the elves too would enter Moria.


----------



## Mithlond (Oct 13, 2002)

Yes, the Elves of Eregion used that west door for their dealings with the Dwarves of Khazad-dum in the days before the Last Alliance. 
So in order for them to enter the doors the password would have to be in their language, as the dwarves would not teach anyone their own.

EDIT: Damnit, gate7ole got in before me.


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow! Ya'll know a lot aboutt this stuff..How'd ya'll learn so much!?!? *amazed*

LOTRfan2


----------



## Mithlond (Oct 19, 2002)

By reading Tolkien's works over and over...and over.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 19, 2002)

The above is actually quite basic information, that is acquireable simply from the book: HINT, they are the most reliable source of Tolkien-info. 
But what we know is largely based on our fanatic love for the works of JRRT, and our tireless toil to find out as much as possible about Arda, Eä and Beyond! 
Welcome to the forum, LotRF2!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *But what we know is largely based on our fanatic love for the works of JRRT, and our tireless toil to find out as much as possible about Arda, Eä and Beyond!
> *


WOW!How pathetically said!


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 21, 2002)

you have to remember that in the days that khazad-dum(spelling) was friendly to all races especially elves and that the *password* as we see it may not have been a password in deed but a way to open the door.
a door-handle of the enchanted time if you will. the magic of those times was very strong and so why should they use their strength to open the door when a simple word in one of the more fairer languages in the land *also written on the door* would be all that was needed.
why conplicate thing more then you have to .
aDaHe

just adding another thought.
when youlive in a time of peace and you have no enemys do you have to protect yourself aganist anything or make anythinglike "PASSWORDS"

huh huh huh huh.....


----------



## Galadhwen (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes but even in times of peace wouldn't you protect your city? I would


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 23, 2002)

how many orcs or fell dudes do you know that can speak elfsh and could even read wot is on the door!!!!


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aDaHe _
> *how many orcs or fell dudes do you know that can speak elfsh and could even read wot is on the door!!!! *


Who says that "orcs and fell dudes" are stupid? Sauron was not and that's a fact. So, he could easily have intsructed his servants to use the password in order to gain access to Moria.
The truth for using such an silly way of protection was simply that pride makes people think they are unassailable. At the times of the contruction of the doors, Sauron had not yet showed his true face and Morgoth was cast in the Void. Orcs had disappeared from the face of ME, so why bother constructing a more complicated password system?
But I'm sure that if there was the slightest hint of danger the -always suspectful- dwarves would have chosen another way to protect their property.


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 23, 2002)

gandalf himself said that they(the fellowship) were trying to look thru the answer of some obsucre password that only the people of ME in his day would have to worry about. as you say thou, pride does things to people
sauron is a shining example of this as he thought that he was so far abouve the world that no one could touch him.
.....
you get the point.


----------



## Galadhwen (Oct 25, 2002)

OK so the password for Hollin Gate might have been simple but at the time of construction they were left open anyway it was only after the ransack of Eregion that the Doors were shut and then the password was fine because you had to find the doors-have we forgotten ithildin? Gandalf said something to the effect of; even the Dwarf Smiths have difficaulty finding their doors once they are shut.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aDaHe _
> *
> just adding another thought.
> when youlive in a time of peace and you have no enemys do you have to protect yourself aganist anything or make anythinglike "PASSWORDS"
> ...


Well,the password is there probably to protect Moria from gatecrushers.


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Well,the password is there probably to protect Moria from gatecrushers.     *



what is a gatecrusher?

anyway they thought that they were the high and mighty dwarves so they feared nothing.

(i think!!)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aDaHe _
> *what is a gatecrusher?
> 
> anyway they thought that they were the high and mighty dwarves so they feared nothing.
> ...


I'm sorry it should be "gate-crasher" and it means:

One who gains admittance, as to a party or concert, without being invited or without paying


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *I'm sorry it should be "gate-crasher" and it means:
> 
> One who gains admittance, as to a party or concert, without being invited or without paying *



or without a good reason of not getting an inviteation 
and thanks for the "clearing up"


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aDaHe _
> *or without a good reason of not getting an inviteation
> and thanks for the "clearing up" *[/QUOT
> you're welcome although my english is awful......


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 8, 2002)

well what were we talking about before gate crushers disterbed us...
did we have a conclusion or are we still arguing?


----------

